# Not smoking anymore



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Member, I said I wanted to quit? Well today is the 8th day. No smoking..
6 dollars a day, times 2 months equals DEEBO gets another black or shiney object pretty soon.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

congrates, 
you have done well not killing anyone


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats Deebo, I've not had a cig for about 10 years now. Quitting is a hard thing to do, best of luck to you. Word of advice, smokers are like alcoholics, IMO, once you are one, you are one for life. I had quit and backslid many times before I got the monkey off my back. Not one cigarette, not one puff! That "one cigarette won't hurt" isn't true, and don't let your mind trick you into a good reason to just say "hell with it give me a cigarette". Had a big fight with your wife/girlfriend? boss chewed your ass for no reason?......no reason to smoke.
Ok, I don't mean to preach, it's just, I've been there done that, I hope you don't fall into the same traps I did. Again best of luck to you.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I smoked for 51 years then quit due to finding stage 3 lung cancer. I also haven't smoked since Sept 9 of this year but did it with the e-cigs which I still use but with no nicotine as I mix my own juices. I use food grade vegetable glycerin, cut it with Absolut Vodka, and menthol flavor. I found for me it was relaxing to draw on one then exhale vapors which do not effect the body.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've smoked less than a carton of Newports, and a handful of Swisher Sweets and a few real Cohiba's in my lifetime.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

joec said:


> I smoked for 51 years then quit due to finding stage 3 lung cancer. I also haven't smoked since Sept 9 of this year but did it with the e-cigs which I still use but with no nicotine as I mix my own juices. I use food grade vegetable glycerin, cut it with Absolut Vodka, and menthol flavor. I found for me it was relaxing to draw on one then exhale vapors which do not effect the body.


Joe! How are you, old friend? Good to see you!

I'm puffing on an e-cig, right now. I quit cigarettes about 10 years or so ago, I think, but a friend was puffing on one of these things and I tried it. Nifty little gadget. I've got a mix of lemon and toffee. By itself, it takes several drops of lemon to get a decent taste, but that makes it burn the throat. Mixing it brings out the lemon taste and aroma while removing the sweetness and most of the taste of the toffee.

I buy the the 18 mg. nicotine base because the wife wanted to have nicotine again. What she didn't read is that sunlight destroys the nicotine. Guess where I sit the base fluid for a day before using it. Yup, by a window. What she doesn't know won't kill me in a violent and painful manner! :lol:

Deebo, good for you. The physical addiction is supposed to be broken for you, now. The mental part is going to be strong for much longer, but you already know that. 
Every day is a sense of victory, enjoy! Also, enjoy the way food starts tasting better and better. Never mind the danged cough the crops up; it is temporary.

Proud of you!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great job Deebo!
Never smoked cigs. When I was 14 I started chewing tobacco and dipping snuff. Quit November 1995 so I'm years 19 without tobacco. 
Stay strong!


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Joe! How are you, old friend? Good to see you!
> 
> I'm puffing on an e-cig, right now. I quit cigarettes about 10 years or so ago, I think, but a friend was puffing on one of these things and I tried it. Nifty little gadget. I've got a mix of lemon and toffee. By itself, it takes several drops of lemon to get a decent taste, but that makes it burn the throat. Mixing it brings out the lemon taste and aroma while removing the sweetness and most of the taste of the toffee.
> 
> ...


I'm actually doing pretty good even with a case of Pneumonia on Jan 1st. The tumor has almost completely vanished on the lung (left side only) and has disappeared from the lymph node in the same area. I won't get a total answer on a cure for at least 4 more months but meanwhile I get a CT scan ever 2 months. At that time they will do a PT scan after all the effects of chemo and radiation has worn off.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad to hear Deeb!,we are on our second month now,thanks to nicotine lozenges and gum (2mg each).I take about 2-2.5 lozenges a day now(down from 5)and the wife chews about 4pc of gum a day.its really hard for her though as her dad still smokes like a fricken chimney and she goes to his house to help him out as he is now a demented old troll who still smokes and drinks alot still.I am proud of her I gotta say.we are saving prolly 10 bucks a day and buying 20 dollars worth of nicotine stuff every two weeks.so, after 40 years of us both smoking and quitting too many times to count, I think we are on the right track and are kicking this monkeys ass this time.it sure feels good to be able to breathe good and actually taste food like its supposed to taste again!.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Good for you Deebo, I smoked cigarettes and cigars for 50 years. Quit 6 years ago and never looker back. Keep up the fight, you will win.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

joec said:


> I'm actually doing pretty good even with a case of Pneumonia on Jan 1st. The tumor has almost completely vanished on the lung (left side only) and has disappeared from the lymph node in the same area. I won't get a total answer on a cure for at least 4 more months but meanwhile I get a CT scan ever 2 months. At that time they will do a PT scan after all the effects of chemo and radiation has worn off.


I can't tell you how happy I am that things are progressing nicely. Sorry you had a bout with pneumonia; that isn't something for wimps. Good thing you aren't a wimp.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> I can't tell you how happy I am that things are progressing nicely. Sorry you had a bout with pneumonia; that isn't something for wimps. Good thing you aren't a wimp.


Been called a lot of things in my 67 years but never a wimp. Besides getting old isn't for the weak as my grandmother told me when she was in her 90's. :mrgreen:


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Deebo congratulations and to all my fellow quitters the same. This is the one thing where winners quit. joec keep on trucking I know both personally and professionally that pneumonia can take the wind out of your sails as well as your lungs.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats. I am lucky, I never picked up the habit. My grandparents smoked up to their deaths of heart failure 72 for my grandfather and emphysema at age 66 for my grandmother. My parents and most of my aunts and uncles still smoke. My brother dips and I am the only one that doesn't. Although about 2-3 times a year I will have a chew of Levi Garret when I am out fishing or something. Just never picked up the habit.. Now alcohol on the other hand. I will have a few drinks from time to time..Like right now..lol


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Outstanding


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. Yes, I feel that Im over the physical addiction part, even driving without a cigarrette wasn't that bad. I know about the "follow up cough", it usually does me in. I sometimes loose my voice when I try to quit, I just know that its on me, like someone said, I make excuses to smoke, so I am trying to quit. Thanks everyone, Joe, glad to hear your on the upswing.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats to you!! That is awesome!! 
If you ever feel you're going to slip up...post here!! We'll help you stay on track!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats and continued good luck Deebo. Watch your weight.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, Arizona, I weighted in before Christmas vacation, and was astonished. 228. I havent been under 230 since I was a Teenager. I think I was 300 pounds in JR HIGH! 
With the "boredome, and extra time" that I have, I figure I will gain a few pounds, But, Last night, I was 230, so I do have to watch it..I don't ever want to start gaining weight again. The other half gets mad, tells me to "get that damn thing taken out"(my lapband), cause she cant stand to see me get sick. PS, I only get sick when I go for a few hours too many without eating, then my stomache revolts and freaks out when I do eat.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Thank you, everyone. Yes, I feel that Im over the physical addiction part, even driving without a cigarrette wasn't that bad. I know about the "follow up cough", it usually does me in. I sometimes loose my voice when I try to quit, I just know that its on me, like someone said, I make excuses to smoke, so I am trying to quit. Thanks everyone, Joe, glad to hear your on the upswing.


The cough will eventually become less over time. Once you quit it will take about a year for your lungs to clear the tar build up and begin to heal up. I've also noticed my sense of smell is showing signs of coming back as is my taste buds. I really missed both for years as I love to cook and had to use my wife for tasting and smelling needs. Just hang in there as it gets better over time.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Cold turkey in 2002. Smartest thing I ever did. Not going to pick up the Ecig but if it helps you all the better.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Good Job Deebo.. Keep it up.. New toys always fun!!


----------

